# W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts?



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

My W8 feels like it is shivering when it idles. It runs great otherwise, and I wouldn't necesarily say it idles "rough". You can definitly feel it when you are sitting in the car, but it sounds fine from the outside and no CELs. Any thoughts? I use premium gas, 0w40 M1 oil. I'm the 2nd owner at 76K - it's an '03.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts? (borakid)*

for one why are u using 0w40







. and two honestly i wouldnt worry about it if it runs fine and no cel. my grandpas car does the same thing, but its a pontica bonnevile, and he has never had a problem.


----------



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts? (jnesta21)*

Thanks. 0w40 seems to be the most commonly used/recommended oil for this engine. M1 0w40 meets VW 502.00/505.00/503.01. What grade oil to you run?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts? (borakid)*

actually 5w 40 is the rec. oil for the car, i actually use a royal purple full syntec. 5w40


----------



## MikestroW8 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts? (jnesta21)*

0w40 is fine...
I doubt 5w40 would stop the "shivering"


----------



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts? (MikestroW8)*

So - anyone have any ideas on the shiver/shake? Could this be a coil issue?


----------



## VWAffe (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: W8 "shiver" at idle; no CEL - thoughts? (borakid)*

Could be a lot of things, including the engine just changing a parameter or two while idling - A/C compressor cycling, etc.
Re: Oil: The 503.01 spec was originally only for 0W-30.


----------

